# Andere Seite einbinden - Hintergrund transparent



## Rente (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr.

Ich würde gerne eine andere Seite per iframe auf meiner Homepage anzeigen lassen.
Dies habe ich mit iframe gemacht.
Soweit ging es auch gut, aber dann habe ich festgestellt, dass der Hintergrund der anderen Seite weiß ist und es ziemlich bescheiden aussieht auf meinem grafischen Hintergrund. Deswegen wäre es toll, wenn ich den Hintergrund der anderen Page (sie ist extern!) transparent machen könnte.
Die ist ja über allowtransparencymöglich, aber da ich leider nicht auf die andere Seite zugreifen kann (extern!) t das auch nicht.
Kann man da dann mit CSS dabei die Site irgendwie verändern, sodass es möglich ist da dann doch mit allowtransparency dran zu gehen.

Wäre super, wenn es möglich wäre, das doch irgendwie zu deichseln.

Grüße

Rente


----------



## Maik (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

für einen transparenten iFrame darf das eingebundene HTML-Dokument keine background(-color/-image)-Formatierung besitzen.

Und bei einer Fremdseite hast du nunmal  keinen Einfluß darauf, daran etwas zu ändern.

mfg Maik


----------



## Rente (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke Maik, so weit war ich leider auch schon. Deswegen hatte ich gehofft, dass jemand noch nen geheimtipp hat. oder man halt irgendwie noch mit einer css datei den hintergrund der externen seite verändern kann. So wie im Browser halt, dass das ausgegebene Bild halt nur noch verändert wird. Wäre zwar "unrealistisch", bezogen auf die Sicherheit, aber vll....

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Maik (15. Oktober 2009)

Da gibt es auch keinen Geheimtipp, denn wie soll sich die Fremdseite mit deinem CSS "verknüpfen", um in der Kaskade die vorherige CSS-Regel  zu überschreiben? 

mfg Maik


----------

